# New Boudreaux pics...trying to stack..



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

Here some pics of my trying to get Boudreaux to stack...one man, one dog, one camera...not a whole lot of success! Oh well, we had fun as always...As always any comment is appreciated!

Me: Come on Boudreaux, Stack!
Boudreaux: Do what?










Me: Come on! Stack!
Boudreaux: Stack?










Me: Stack...Stand up look purty!
Boudreaux: Hmmm...










Me: Come on, Stack!
Boudreaux: Ok...Like this?










Me: umm...well...maybe...
Boudreaux: or like this?










Me: how about some freeze dried beef liver motivation...
Boudreaux: NOM NOM NOM...










Me: Ok, Stack!
Boudreaux: Ta Da!










So anyway, thats my stacking job so far....The last pic is out of perspective really bad but its the best i could manage under the circumstances...

A couple more..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

He's a handsome boy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute! Love the commentary to go along with the pics. Just keep trying, and you'll get it. When I was teaching my old boy Debo how to stack, it helped me to teach him the stay command first (didn't really do obedience til I'd taught him to stack), and after he mastered stay, I taught him the stand command. From there, I'd adjust his feet, and tell him "Stand, Stay". It worked for me, but doesn't mean it'll work for you. It all depends on the individual dog, and the amount of consistency. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Very cute,
He is a handsome boy.

Practice makes perfect. 

Love the commentary,
it fits the pictures so well!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

The commentary is quite funny, he's a handsome little guy!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

He's a Good looking dog. I love his ears.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

LOL in the second to last pic looks like he gve u the crazy eye! beautiful doggy btw


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

The combo of comments and pics make me lol
Beautiful dog though


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The pics with the party hat are my favs.


----------

